# Impossible d'envoyer de messages à partir de Mail



## Nibu57 (3 Février 2011)

Bonjour, après avoir passer quelques jours sur différents forums, et n'ayant pas trouver solution à mon problème, je viens à votre rencontre. Je vous expose mon problème : 

Cela fait bientôt un an que j'utilise Mail, et je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème que ce soit pour l'envoie ou la réception de mail a partir de n'importe quelle adresse e-mail que j'ai. Il y a quelques jours j'ai essayé d'envoyer un messages avec pièces jointe, je n'ai pas fait gaffe à la limite de taille de la pièce jointe, elle était trop importante, ça m'a donc stoppé l'envoie. Depuis ce jour, plus aucun des mails que j'envoie, avec n'importe qu'elle adresse que ce soit ne s'envoie. 
Mail me renvoie toujours au même message d'erreur : 

"Ladresse **********@hotmail.fr de lexpéditeur a été rejetée par le serveur smtp.live.com.

Sélectionnez un serveur denvoi différent dans la liste ci-dessous ou*cliquez*sur Essayer plus tard pour laisser le message dans votre boîte denvoi jusquà ce quil puisse être envoyé.

Envoi de*: ******** ******* <***********@hotmail.fr>"

Alors of course, je fais ce qu'ils m'indiquent, je prends tous les serveur d'envoie possible dans la liste, rien ne change !
Que ce soit pour hotmail, ma messagerie universitaire etc ! Je désespère !
Mon FAI : Orange 

J'ai pensé a desinstaller mail, mais ça m'embête un peu, en espérant que vous aurez une meilleure solution ! 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## subsole (3 Février 2011)

Nibu57 a dit:


> Bonjour, après avoir passer quelques jours sur différents forums, et n'ayant pas trouver solution à mon problème, je viens à votre rencontre. Je vous expose mon problème :
> 
> Cela fait bientôt un an que j'utilise Mail, et je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème que ce soit pour l'envoie ou la réception de mail a partir de n'importe quelle adresse e-mail que j'ai. Il y a quelques jours j'ai essayé d'envoyer un messages avec pièces jointe, je n'ai pas fait gaffe à la limite de taille de la pièce jointe, elle était trop importante, ça m'a donc stoppé l'envoie. Depuis ce jour, plus aucun des mails que j'envoie, avec n'importe qu'elle adresse que ce soit ne s'envoie.
> Mail me renvoie toujours au même message d'erreur :
> ...



Bonjour,
As tu pensé à virer le(s) message(s) trop lourd(s) de la boite d'envois ?
Et laisse le SMTP de ton FAI.


----------



## Nibu57 (3 Février 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> As tu pensé à virer le(s) message(s) trop lourd(s) de la boite d'envois ?
> Et laisse le SMTP de ton FAI.


Je n'ai plus aucun message dans ma boite d'envoie.
Le SMTP de mon FAI je l'ai pour toutes mes adresses, hors Gmail et Hotmail.


J'ai par mégarde pris comme serveur d'envoie pour une adresse lambda, le SMTP de mon adresse gmail, que j'avais précédemment reconfigurer, et là ben ça marche, j'arrive à envoyer tous mes mails par là ! C'est normal ?


----------



## Franck72 (3 Février 2011)

Ça peut paraître bête, mais ton adresse est correcte ? (pas de faute de frappe&#8230


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2011)

Nibu57 a dit:


> Je n'ai plus aucun message dans ma boite d'envoie.
> Le SMTP de mon FAI je l'ai pour toutes mes adresses, hors Gmail et Hotmail.
> 
> 
> J'ai par mégarde pris comme serveur d'envoie pour une adresse lambda, le SMTP de mon adresse gmail, que j'avais précédemment reconfigurer, et là ben ça marche, j'arrive à envoyer tous mes mails par là ! C'est normal ?



Il ne faut pas cocher une adresse SMTP (à n'utiliser que) comme étant l'unique à pouvoir être utilisée. Cela bloque les autres boites


----------

